# Minimax-Algorithmus mit Erweiterung alpha-beta



## Thoomse (17. November 2006)

Hallo, 

ich muss in nächster Zeit eine künstliche Intelligenz zum Spiel "Abalone" entwickeln. Dazu bietet sich ja der Minimax mit der Erweiterung zum alpha-beta-Algorithmus (inkl. einer guten Heuristik) an. Kann mir jemand zum alpha-beta-algorithmus ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen bzw. mir irgendwelche andere Literatur empfehlen außer Wikipedia usw. ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus, 
Thoomse


----------



## zeja (17. November 2006)

Wenn du irgendwie rankommst, kann ich nur das Standard KI Werk:
Russel & Norvig: Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach
Second Edition
empfehlen.

Ansonsten war die Erklärung zu Minimax mit alpha-beta pruning der Uni Hannover ganz gut:
http://www.kbs.uni-hannover.de/praktikum/aufgaben97/cppaufgabe/minimax.html


----------

